# 300W Spezial Edition  Netzteil nach P3Dnow Tester Vorgaben



## poiu (2. Juli 2010)

Compucase HEC hat nach Plante3Dnow Tester Soulpain & Community wünschen, eine Sonderversion  eines Netzteils angefertigt.

Mehr im Link->

News Vorstellung P3D300 "Planet 3DNow! Edition" Netzteil von HEC - Planet 3DNow! Forum

Basis des NTs ist das Compucase HEC-300TA-2WX 300W welches gleichzeitig  auch auch als Basis für zukünftige Couagr A Serie dienen wird.


Preis liegt wohl unter  30€ , also sogar günstiger als das Mausgraue OEM NT



			
				nero24 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich das verstanden habe soll es 28,99 EUR kosten.



Der verbaute Lüfter ist wohl der gleiche wie in denn aktuellen COugar Power 400W

EDIT Soulpain hat sich zu Wort gemeldet:

http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4249342&postcount=64


----------



## Shi (2. Juli 2010)

Krasses Teil! Klasse Aktion!


----------



## NCphalon (2. Juli 2010)

Endlich ma ne richtige Edition, Logo draufpappen kann ja jeder


----------



## ghostadmin (2. Juli 2010)

Endlich mal wieder ein sinnvolles Netzteil und nicht so overpowered wie der ganze Kram heutzutage...


----------



## heArd (2. Juli 2010)

Für ungefähr 30€ ein NT, das allemal besser aussieht als jedes OEM-Netzteil und noch gute Teile verbaut sind? Super Sache!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (2. Juli 2010)

Ja so muss das...wenn noch es Gold hätte wäre es GEIL ^^


----------



## KILLTHIS (2. Juli 2010)

Viel Qualität für kleines Geld. Richtig so, HEC! Das wünscht man sich.


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (3. Juli 2010)

kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen
schöne Entwicklung
Qualität für den kleinen Geldbeutel / BüroPC


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (3. Juli 2010)

Wenn die ab nächster Woche lieferbare wären, würde ich gleich mal zwei Stück bestellen!


----------



## fuddles (3. Juli 2010)

Hm schade das es für meinen neuen Office Rechner nicht zu haben sein wird da ich anderen Shop bevorzuge^^


----------



## herethic (3. Juli 2010)

Jup die Herrsteller müssen endlich effiziente NT's mit geringerer Leistung herstellen.

Momentan bieten sisch nur Pico-NT's an aber die sind natürlich nichts für Modder.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (3. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> da ich anderen Shop bevorzuge^^


lol

ich kaufe bei so vielen verschiedenen onlineshops ein und hardwareversand.de zählt defintiv zu den nettesten und zuverlässigsten. an deiner stelle würde ich mich überwinden, zumal es für das geld ein top netzteil ist.


----------



## poiu (4. Juli 2010)

dann nimm das Compucase HEC-300TA-2WX 300W ATX 2.3 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland oder warte auf das Cougar A, wobei letzteres die billigere und bessere  Wahl ist (neben demP3D teil)

sonst ist die noch nett
Seasonic S12II-330Bronze 330W ATX 2.2 Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a448393.html


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juli 2010)

Saubere Sache den Preis...


----------



## riedochs (4. Juli 2010)

Werde gleich eins bestellen wenn verfügbar. In der 300W Klasse gibt es kaum brauchbares, da muss man zuschlagen.


----------



## tm0975 (4. Juli 2010)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Endlich mal wieder ein sinnvolles Netzteil und nicht so overpowered wie der ganze Kram heutzutage...



war auch mein gedanke!


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (5. Juli 2010)

Super Aktion!
Das NT wird bestimmt ne Menge abnehmer finden!


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2010)

Bin mal auf einen Test bei PC-Max gespannt...


----------



## poiu (5. Juli 2010)

ich auch


----------



## Kaktus (5. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube auf die externen Tests ist die gesamte Redaktion von uns gespannt. 

Wenn ich bedenke wie viel Arbeit, Zeit und Herzblut Soulpain da rein gesteckt hat, hat er meinen größten Respekt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. Juli 2010)

Na, schauen wir mal, wie sich dieses Modell an einer ATE schlägt, bevor ich dazu was sagen werde, besonders bei HEC bin ich eher vorsichtig (geworden)...


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (5. Juli 2010)

Sorry, habe mich verguckt!


----------



## fuddles (7. Juli 2010)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> lol
> 
> ich kaufe bei so vielen verschiedenen onlineshops ein und hardwareversand.de zählt defintiv zu den nettesten und zuverlässigsten. an deiner stelle würde ich mich überwinden, zumal es für das geld ein top netzteil ist.



Äh mja mein neu bestellter Officerechner kommt auch von HW ( einzig und allein wegen dem Preis )

Eigentlich wollte ich HW kompletto tutti meiden, das "Shop bevorzugen" war auf HW bezogen und ja noch mit einem ^^ gekennzeichnet. Weil das eigentlich ironisch gedacht war 

Nett sind sie bei HW aber zuverlässig? Haha.. sorry ich schmeiß mich weg. Lies mal aus Spaß mein Tagebuch FlamingFlowerTower ( siehe Sig. ) 

PS: Ich glaube die Leute bei HW sind arme geschundene Kreaturen die unterbezahlt sind, ständig Überstunden schieben müssen und dann noch von Vorgesetzten geknüppelt werden. Das Auftreten und meine Erfahrungen mit dieser Firma haben mich zu dieser Meinung geführt. Typisches ALDI / LIDL Syndrom. Immer schön lächeln, wer mit schlechter Laune erwischt wird der fliegt.

@Topic
Das Netzteil würde mir nichts nützen da ich doch zu einem mATX Gehäuse greifen muss und im Gewünschten nur ein SFX Netzteil passt.


----------



## soulpain (8. Juli 2010)

Entschuldigung, aber von den Zuständen, wie sie hier angegeben werden, kann bei hardwareversand nicht gesprochen werden. Wenn wir indes von unterbezahlten Arbeitern mit häufigen Überstunden reden, gilt das für viele Firmen aus einigen Branchen und wäre kein Einzelschicksal. Übrigens auch HEC, die hier teils nach der regulären Arbeitszeit noch bei diesem Projekt mitgewirkt haben und diese Überstunden keineswegs finanziell ausgeglichen wurden. Dazu gehören auch Mitarbeiter im höheren Management, die normalerweise globale Aufgaben zu erfüllen haben.

Der Händler arbeitet respektabel, zumal er sich neben unserem auch zu einigen anderen Projekten bereit erklärt hat, ohne, dass selbst ein höherer Vorgesetzter in irgeneiner Form solche Aktionen mit gutem Gewinn abschließen kann. Da ist großes Engagement nötig. Man sollte von einigen Zuständen und Erlebnissen nicht immer auf das große Ganze schließen und auch im Auge behalten, dass man unabhängig von der Geschäftsauslegung im Hardwarebereich nicht viel umsetzen kann. Jedenfalls deutlich weniger als bei Supermarktketten mit einer weitaus deutlicherer Dominanz und Größe, die solche Arbeitsbedingungen erst möglich machen. hardwareversand/Atelco sind definitiv Händler, die gemessen an ihrer Größe immer wieder viele neue Arbeitsplätze zu vernünftigen Konditionen schaffen.

hardwareversand verdient an unserem Projekt beispielsweise ~1€ pro Stück, jeder der hier selbst vielleicht schon mal für Händler gearbeitet hat, weiß, dass das einem Tritt in die Weichteile gleichkommt. Dass sie das dennoch mitmachen, zeugt von gutem Willen. Und das nur, um den interessierten Lesern eine komfortable Angebotsmöglichkeit unterhalb von 30€ zu bieten.

Wenn gerade im "richtigen" Moment der neue Rechner versagt, ist das keine angenehme Sache, gerade wenn man ihn viel nutzt. Der Fall hat aber gezeigt: Bei Medion kann etwas kaputt gehen, bei hardwareversand etwas nicht funktionieren, bei XY etwas defekt sein. Immerhin kommen gerade bei PCs unheimlich viele Einzelkomponenten zusamen, die untereinander kombiniert werden. Die Erstattung scheint dann ja letzten Endes funktioniert zu haben und bei den anderen wurde im Thread positiv über hardwareversand.de berichtet. Daher würde ich das als Ausrutscher abtun, der eben zur schlimmst möglichen Zeit passiert ist. Das hätte besser abgewickelt werden können. Doch was den Kommentar über die Arbeitsbedingungen betrifft: Bevor wir hier mit Glauben anfangen, sollten wir beachten, was sich die Kirche unter diesem Deckmantel schon alles geleistet hat.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Juli 2010)

Wann ist es denn verfügbar? Habe jetzt nen kleinen Atom und da ist das LC Power 550 Watt doch ein wenig overkill


----------



## soulpain (9. Juli 2010)

ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - HEC Planet 3DNow! Edition 300W ** BULK **

Wir haben das Netzteil nun hier zum versprochenen Preis listen lassen. Allerdings bei Atelco, wegen den niedrigeren Versandkosten.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (9. Juli 2010)

Fiept es? Das 300er be quite war sehr nervtötend, deswegen habe ich beide Exemplare damals wieder zurückgehen lassen. Mittlerweile ist ein Arctic Fusion 550W drin und das ist absolut ruhig. Weder vom Lüfter, noch von der Technik kann man was hören! 

Das P3D spricht mich aufgrund des Preises und weil die 300er be quite in meinen Augen Mist sind schon sehr an. 2, 3 Stück könnte ich davon gut gebrauchen in naher Zukunft.


----------



## bingo88 (9. Juli 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - HEC Planet 3DNow! Edition 300W ** BULK **
> 
> Wir haben das Netzteil nun hier zum versprochenen Preis listen lassen. Allerdings bei Atelco, wegen den niedrigeren Versandkosten.


Danke für den Link!


----------



## cesimbra (10. Juli 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> ATELCO COMPUTER - Artikel-Information - HEC Planet 3DNow! Edition 300W ** BULK **
> 
> Wir haben das Netzteil nun hier zum versprochenen Preis listen lassen. Allerdings bei Atelco, wegen den niedrigeren Versandkosten.



Ein großer Dank -- vor allem für die Mühe, aber nun auch für den Link -- auch von mir. Ein erstes Probeexemplar ist bestellt, sobald es da ist, bekommt ihr Feedback.

Viele Grüße, Respekt
Thomas


----------



## fuddles (10. Juli 2010)

@soulpain

Nun ja meine jahrelangen Erfahrungen im Handel, meine Erfahrungen mit HWV selbst und gewisse Arbeitgeberbewertungen bestärken mich doch sehr in meiner Meinung.

Einige stellvertretende Meinungen ( müssen nicht repräsentativ sein, trotzdem warum sind die so schlecht ? )
hardwareversand.de GmbH | Bewertung von Job, Gehalt, Betriebsklima
ATELCO Computer Event GmbH | Bewertung von Job, Gehalt, Betriebsklima

Selbst mittelmäßige Firmen habe bessere Bewertungen. 
Außerdem läßt sich so einiges recherchieren um ein Firmenprofil zu erstellen. Dafür muss man nicht selbst Mitarbeiter sein.

Wenn ich mich irren sollte umso erfreulicher für die Mitarbeiter. Allerdings gibt es kein Anzeichen dafür das ich mich irre.


----------



## soulpain (10. Juli 2010)

> Fiept es?



Bei einem Vorserienmuster hatte ich ein leichtes Zirpen ab 30 cm, allerdings nur in Verbindung mit einer bestimmten, dedizierten Grafikkarte - per 6-pin Adapter angeschlossen. Sonst war nie etwas auffälliges zu hören und in seinem geplanten Einsatzgebiet ist das P3D300 leise, aber dennoch kühl genug für den Sommer. Zudem habe ich extra nochmal darum gebeten, auf die Befestigung von Spulenwicklungen zu achten. 

Um das mal näher auszuführen, war mit der Grafikkarte ein Nebengeräusch von der großen 12V-Drossel zu hören. Das ist auch logisch, wenn hohe Lasten auf einer Schiene sind, die das Netzteil bewusst an seine Grenzen bringen sollten. Ich habe also sozusagen den worst-case hervorgerufen und selbst dann war das Geräusch nicht sonderlich penetrant. Jetzt mit der finalen Version wird alles im grünen Bereich der Erträglichkeit liegen.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (11. Juli 2010)

Ok, vielen Dank für deine Antwort! 

War das Vorserienmuster während des leichten Zirpens also voll ausgelastet? Was für eine Grafikkarte war während dessen angeschlossen? Kannst du mir vielleicht einen groben Überblick des Systems geben?

Wie schaut es aus mit dem Lüfter? Wenn der nicht der leiseste der Welt ist, stellt das gar kein Problem da, solang das Geräusch ausgeglichen, also gleichmäßig ist. 

Der von dem be quite hatte wirklich nervige Lagergeräusche (habe den Lüfter zum Start mal kurz angehalten mit einem Bleistift) + eben dieses sehr nervige zirpen. Das habe ich auf 2m!!! Entfernung noch deutlich wargenommen. Eigentlich im ganzen Zimmer und das bei beiden Exemplaren. Die Teile habe mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben, obwohl die nur für ein paar Stunden liefen und anschließend sofort wieder verpackt wurden sind.

Sind die Spulen alle ummantelt? 

P.S.: Respekt für den Engagement bezüglich des Netzteils!


----------



## .Mac (11. Juli 2010)

Pace.Mr._Ace schrieb:


> Wie schaut es aus mit dem Lüfter? Wenn der nicht der leiseste der Welt ist, stellt das gar kein Problem da, solang das Geräusch ausgeglichen, also gleichmäßig ist.



Gerade "zufällig" im P3D Forum gewesen und einen Thread gefunden der eigtl.  diese Frage beantwortet.
http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=4250093#post4250093


----------



## cesimbra (11. Juli 2010)

Soulpain, haben Sie zufällig Hintergrundinformation züglich der Lieferbarkeit? Bisher sieht es laut meiner Bestellung so aus, daß die Netzteile frühestens Montag bei Hardwareversand eintreffen. Ist die erste Charge schon weg oder war die noch gar nicht da?

cu
Thomas


----------



## soulpain (11. Juli 2010)

@Pace.Mr._Ace
Das System setzte sich aus einer 8800 GTS und einem E6600 @3,6GHz zusammen und der Adapter war wohlgemerkt an einem einzigen Peripheriestrang befestigt. Dazu kommen noch drei Laufwerke zuzüglich Kleinkram. Damit war +12V schon an der Grenze zur eigentlichen Nennleistung. Insbesondere auch die Leitungen an dem Strang.

Wie man sieht, ist das keine übliche Konfiguration für ein 300W Netzteil. Trotzdem hat das Netzteil problemlos funktioniert mit der erwähnten Einschränkungen, dass dann auf geringe Distanz Nebengeräusche zu hören waren.

Bei den meisten Systemen wird, wenn überhaupt, eine dedizierte Grafikkarte geringeren Verbrauchs gewählt. Vor allem wenn man aktuelle Modelle von AMD berücksichtigt, die bei niedrigerem Verbrauch mehr leisten.

Geräusche vom Lager selbst gibt es keine störenden, Young Lin ist definitiv ein guter Name in dem Bereich, auch wenn es nicht der teuerste Lüfter ist. Mehr geht in der Preisklasse nicht. Gemessen an dem, was man in dieser Preisklasse verbauen kann, ist der Lüfter eine bewährte und gute Wahl. Der Lüfter wird übrigens auch in teureren Netzteilen von Cougar oder auch Enhance regelmäßig verwendet - mit guten Erfahrungen bisher.

Bei den Spulen kommt Lack und Klebstoff zum Einsatz. Das sieht man auch in den Bildern vom Inneren beim Händler bzw. in der Pressemitteilung. Damit muss man präzise umgehen, es hat aber auch thermische Vorteile, da man mit Schrumpfschläuchen an der Stelle auch die Abwärme des Bauteils unbeabsichtigt abschirmen kann. Es hat alles seine Vor- und Nachteile.

__

Die ersten Modelle sind in Auslieferung, viele haben schon vorbestellt, weshalb Atelco sicherlich schnell am Anfang der Woche nachbestellen muss. Aber die bestellen ohnehin regelmäßig beim Hersteller, also kommen danach auch schnell wieder welche rein.


----------



## cesimbra (14. Juli 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> [...]
> Die ersten Modelle sind in Auslieferung, viele haben schon vorbestellt, weshalb Atelco sicherlich schnell am Anfang der Woche nachbestellen muss. Aber die bestellen ohnehin regelmäßig beim Hersteller, also kommen danach auch schnell wieder welche rein.



Meine Bestellung von vor vier Tagen hat jedenfalls mittlerweile eine Paketverfolgungsnummer.

cu
Thomas


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juli 2010)

welcher pc is hetzutage mit 300w zu befriedingenb?


----------



## soulpain (14. Juli 2010)

Arbeitsrechner, Heimbürorechner, File-Server im privaten Bereich, HTPCs, stromsparende Multimediarechner (Musik, Film, einfache Bildbearbeitung mit CPU Leistung), allen Arten von Rechnern mit dedizierter Grafikkarte ohne separaten Anschluss.


----------



## Pace.Mr._Ace (14. Juli 2010)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen! Viele Leute wissen glaube gar nicht, dass es noch was anderes gibt als Gamer PCs!


----------



## F!ghter (14. Juli 2010)

gamer pc *episch lach*
nie wieder ohne...
obwohl son heimserver zum zocken auch geil wär xD


----------



## Kaktus (14. Juli 2010)

Ich habe 4 Rechner zu Hause..... und 2 davon bräuchten nicht mal 300W. Ist ein bisschen engstirnig nur nach Spielerechnern zu schauen, denn sehr viele machen andere Dinge mit ihren Rechnern die eben keine Stromfressenden Grafikkarten benötigen. Und eine Leistungsstarke CPU alleine, benötigt auch kein starkes Netzteil. 

Es gibt mehr als nur zocken.


----------



## riedochs (15. Juli 2010)

soulpain schrieb:


> Arbeitsrechner, Heimbürorechner, File-Server im privaten Bereich, HTPCs, stromsparende Multimediarechner (Musik, Film, einfache Bildbearbeitung mit CPU Leistung), allen Arten von Rechnern mit dedizierter Grafikkarte ohne separaten Anschluss.



SpeilePC auch. Meiner läuft mit einem 330W NT nicht mal ansatzweise am Limit.


----------



## cesimbra (16. Juli 2010)

Soulpain, hatten Sie nicht gesagt, die Kabel wären nicht gesleevt? Meine sind es!   
Schlicht, aber wirksam -- was das Wichtigste ist, große Klasse!

"Leider" muss ich es nun sofort verbauen, da die Lieferung recht spät eintraf und ich keine gut passende Alternative da habe. Aber da das Netzteil im Haus bei einer Nachbarin bleibt, mit der ich engen Kontakt habe, wird auf jeden Fall noch ein Testeindruck folgen!

Viele Grüße
Thomas

Edit: Einzige Kritik an den Sleeves: Die beiden ATX-12V-Leitungen sind zusammen gesleevt, und das so eng, daß man die Stecker nicht problemlos weit genug auseinander montieren kann, ebendieses gilt eventuell auch für P4 und ATX-20, mir sind da blass Mainboards erinnerlich, die... Aber lassen wir das, die Zeit ist vorbei, und niemand wird Schwierigkeiten haben, das bei Bedarf zu lösen -- ich hatte hier ohnehin keine. Beachtliche Kabellängen teilweise, klasse für alte Big-Tower und bestimmte Server -- ich bin zwar aus der Branche heraus, aber soetwas hätte früher uns manche Hilfsverlängerung gespart. Supi! Und schön leise ist's auch. Mehr die Tage, ich habe zu tun.


----------



## soulpain (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
der Sleeve ist standardmäßig dran, ist aber ganz offen gesagt auch die günstigste Variante für 30 Cent. Ein Detail, was man bringen kann, ohne an einer anderen Stelle sparen zu müssen. Das durchgehende Schwarz wirkt imho auch etwas besser, als nackte Leitungsstränge mit Kontrast zum schwarzen Gehäuse.


----------



## cesimbra (19. Juli 2010)

Im hiesigen Falle betreibt das Netzteil keine fordernde Hardware -- C2D E6300 (alte Version), Radeon 4350, 2*HD, 2*NIC. "Burn-In" 24h erfolgreich (eine Pi-Instanz+3DMark-Loop+ alter Sandra-BurnIn-Loop), NT unter Vollast auch dann noch unhörbar. Na fast unhörbar, O.K. Sehr schön!

cu
Thomas


----------



## soulpain (20. Juli 2010)

Hier ist der erste unabhängige Test:
Au-Ja! - HEC P3D-300 und Cougar A350: Maßanfertigung statt Übergröße - 1/11

Btw. wird vermutlich noch korrigiert, dass kein Lieferumfang dabei ist. Schrauben und Kaltgerätekabel sind nämlich dabei, nur statt dem Benutzerhandbuch gibt es online eine Installationsanleitung. Das dürfte die Wertung nochmals etwas verbessern, obwohl sie ohnehin schon gut ist.


----------

